
Show HN: Beautiful pay-what-you-want landing page templates - jrdnbwmn
https://www.eatapapaya.com/
======
jrdnbwmn
This is a side project I’ve been working on for the last couple months and I’m
finally launching it today. I’d be happy to hear your feedback on the concept
and the templates themselves.

